# Gurkha with Macallan Flight - Maryland, 11/14



## Nestor (Aug 9, 2007)

*On 11/14 from 6-11 @ Titan Cigar in Gambrills, MD, GURKHA Cigars will host a pairing with Macallan Scotch. Big Gurkha promos, and Macallan 12 - 17 - and 21 year scotch flight.*

*This will be a great event! See you then, Call Titan for more info, 
(410) 721-2944*


----------

